# Making the move to ponies



## Frankie (Jul 5, 2009)

I will still have my minis, and continue to show them, but I am wanting to get a few ponies, only looking for one filly right now, but I am rather picky and have not found the "right" one.

Even before I get one I want to learn as much as I can. I think I learn every day with the minis, and if I don't then I must be doing something wrong.

So knowing I've had miniatures, bred a few, shown at least one a year to Nationals for many years, what are the main things I need to know as far as care, housing, fencing, and showing of a pony?

Would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 5, 2009)

Well you already know I am also making the switch to straight ASPC shetlands (Classic / Foundation)...I do not think there is much difference needed as far as fencing ext as long as you take into account that they will be a bit larger then the minis of course depending on how tall of a shetland you get (I tend to like my ponies bigger in the 40-44" range).

Im also not getting "out" of the minis...and I am not saying that I will not be showing or purchasing anymore miniatures ever - the possibility is for sure there but as of right now the major part of my show string will be ASPC from this point. Why? Because I enjoy the breed and ring more then the miniature ring over all.

With Congress moving to the other side of the country and the shetland market not being anywhere near what the miniature market is at, is it the smartest choice? No - But you may as well be doing what you LOVE and that is what is really important and will pay off in the long run...


----------



## Keri (Jul 5, 2009)

I too moved into shetlands last year. I'm moving up to MPs this year.



They are a blast to show! Its more physical to show them since it does require working the rail. But I find very fun! I got bored in miniature halter quick.

As far as classics go, you'll show them in a lot of the same tack. Most show in the arabian style halter. I show my classic in the shetland halter (browband/noseband), but its more a personal preference. And its the general trend to show them in a blazer. MPs and Moderns are generally show in a bridle or shetland show halter and are shown in a polo or button up shirt. Classics are cheaper also. They are shown barefoot. Moderns need shoeing (you can show a MP without a shoe or a keg shoe).

The thing I find nice is they are shown more natural. Some need shaving, but most shetlands you can shave once in the spring and call it good (depends on how tight their coat is). You can easily hit a couple shows before having to shave again if you prefer to shave. Once again, personal preference. I will shave mine a couple times for 4 shows. You also only baby oil their face a bit (and black hooves if needed). None of the excessive gooping that goes on with minis. I prefer it this way. Keeps me cleaner and in my opinion, shows off a horse (not a made up model).

I have the big boys. So its required me to buy a whole new series of tack. The harnesses are a bit more to purchase and you will have to purchase a new cart. Even if you get a smaller shetland, you'll need a pony cart. And larger blankets, etc. But you have to do the same thing if you went from Bs to As in minis. So nothing new there.

Good luck! I love them. The market is definately a buyers market for ponies. So lots of nice looking ponies out there for a great deal!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 5, 2009)

I have found the market for Shetlands to far out do the market for miniatures right now



But its different for different people. I have sold more ASPC and ASPC/AMHR this year then any other previous year.

I think the biggest thing when you are new to ponies is to educate your self on the different divisions and what makes them different etc. It is confusing when you are new to understand what is foundation, classic, modern pleasure, modern, nspr, aspr

Carolyn you are welcome to come visit anytime you want. I have every division except Modern. So here you can see foundation, classic and modern pleasure.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 5, 2009)

My advice is really take your time finding the right one. Go to some shows with the sole reason of watching and looking at the ponies. There is a huge difference in quality I have found. I think some areas have more ponies so show records mean something different then in another area where they pony may consistently get 2nds and 3rd and there are 2 and 3 in the class.

Of course that just depends on if the showing aspect is very important to you. I got our pony to show in CDE and for raven to have a all around performance prospect. He is not a top halter pony he is avg but I have found at least when I have been looking at halter ponies there is not a lot of mediocre ponies there is either very nice or ... well not so much


----------



## Frankie (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.

I have done some studying, Phantom is also foundation and I think he would do well, and after reading some and asking some friends, I believe the filly I am looking for is classic. But am still learning.

Went to the Greenville show and watched and asked and learned. I just like them more and more each time I see them show.

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 5, 2009)

I fell in love with the ponies last year, and after Area V last weekend, fell in love all over again. (We were the ONLY Minis in the barn- all the others were ponies)

I'm getting a new filly tomorrow night! PONY filly!





Lucy


----------



## hairicane (Jul 5, 2009)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> I fell in love with the ponies last year, and after Area V last weekend, fell in love all over again. (We were the ONLY Minis in the barn- all the others were ponies)
> I'm getting a new filly tomorrow night! PONY filly!
> 
> 
> ...



Ah so the bug bit u too! I started with 1 shetland and now have 9



. Three are 09 foals though. They are so beautiful and leggy.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 6, 2009)

We started this year w/ the shetlands, now we are up to 4 in a few short months. I find showing them more exciting. I will still continue to show 2 of my minis, but my main focus will be on my ponies. The only difference in feed... alot more of it LOL. I also find my ponies stay more fit than the minis. Doesn't take much to keep them in show shape.

I prefer the classics, and hubby likes the Modern Pleasures. There is a pony division for everyone!!!! Good luck in your search for a pony!!!!!


----------



## willowoodstables (Jul 6, 2009)

well, I've always had the hackneys and got into minis by accident. Had many a good one, broke a ton to drive for others, enjoyed them alot, but in the show ring I was bored and found the zillion halter classes too much. Hence sold the last of my minis, bought another hackney and convinced my good friend to invest in a crackerjack Modern stallion. He wanted a mini that trotted like a hackney, told him why not get a shetland.

I love to show, drive or line and find the hackney and modern line classes and harness classes much more entertaining (maybe because the spark and expression they have versus the more staid mini classes).

Welcome to the world of ponies..you're gonna love em!

Kim


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Jul 6, 2009)

Ponies are worse than lays potato chips!!!! I’ve had horses for well over 30 years now and 9 years ago I became involved with ASPC and now I have a total of 40 horses on our place (including 3 riding horses, a handful of minis and 2 donkeys)!!!! We mainly concentrate on the Modern and Modern Pleasure ponies but also have some Classics. Welcome to the world of ponies!!!!


----------



## magnoliamini (Jul 31, 2009)

kaykay said:


> I have found the market for Shetlands to far out do the market for miniatures right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can own a horse that is in one of these groups, but it doesn't seem to matter in the showring. Seems that some judges forget what the rule book or defination of what each type are. Just sit back and watch the classes and see who is always in the winner circle.

Not everyone can afford a trainer and this should be open to anyone who wants to show that are members. The little guys need to be able to show at shows that are not open, because open shows don't offer enough classes to show in.

Class after class you see driving horses comming into the arena at a extended trott and when asked for the extended trott the have no change in gait. You see horse (also judge see's) that break trott, rear up or don't back end up winning the class. WHAT'S that all about? Just this week at the Congress I watched a horse in one of my classes not lead down the rail and the set up of this horse looked like crap (pictures confirmed that) get one of the top honors.

I have some nice Shetlands and we do get Grands with them/ However I got into the Shetland's last year and I feel more confused now than before. My concern is that they keep changing what they are judging on (judge prefernce or the handler) and so history has it that we get rid of the ones we don't win with. *WHERE DO WE EXPECT ALL THESE HORSES TO GO? HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT TO BUY WHEN THEY CHANGE WHAT THEY WANT FROM YEAR TO YEAR???*


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 31, 2009)

magnoliamini said:


> You can own a horse that is in one of these groups, but it doesn't seem to matter in the showring. Seems that some judges forget what the rule book or defination of what each type are. Just sit back and watch the classes and see who is always in the winner circle. Not everyone can afford a trainer and this should be open to anyone who wants to show that are members. The little guys need to be able to show at shows that are not open, because open shows don't offer enough classes to show in.
> 
> Class after class you see driving horses comming into the arena at a extended trott and when asked for the extended trott the have no change in gait. You see horse (also judge see's) that break trott, rear up or don't back end up winning the class. WHAT'S that all about? Just this week at the Congress I watched a horse in one of my classes not lead down the rail and the set up of this horse looked like crap (pictures confirmed that) get one of the top honors.
> 
> I have some nice Shetlands and we do get Grands with them/ However I got into the Shetland's last year and I feel more confused now than before. My concern is that they keep changing what they are judging on (judge prefernce or the handler) and so history has it that we get rid of the ones we don't win with. *WHERE DO WE EXPECT ALL THESE HORSES TO GO? HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT TO BUY WHEN THEY CHANGE WHAT THEY WANT FROM YEAR TO YEAR???*


I'm confused by your post. I don't really see issues with changing "type" and such... I also am new (focusing on the Modern Pleasures... I'd love a Modern but I don't have near enough experience to show them as such yet) and I think the ponies are just plain fun. If you only got into Shetlands last year, I'd say you have a lot to learn... I don't know what "horse looked like crap" that placed well but it did take ME a good amount of time to really get an "eye" for the ponies and what the judges are looking for.

You just have to jump in and keep your eyes open... any new breed has a learning curve!

Andrea


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 31, 2009)

magnoliamini said:


> You can own a horse that is in one of these groups, but it doesn't seem to matter in the showring. Seems that some judges forget what the rule book or defination of what each type are.


I do agree with you in a sense. You are right types can be subjective and yes sometimes a more MP horse may be in a Classic class or vice versa- I am not sure it has to do with dishonesty of the judges in many cases but bottom line their own personal opinion and remember that is what we pay them for

There might be a pony that doesnt set up quite perfect however if the judge feels he can see what he needs to be it set up perfect or not and feels it is the best in the class so be it again all just opinions that we choose to pay for.

What I may feel is a icky pony and not showing in type someone else might think is amazing and in type. It is all just part of the game. I think we all forget that is what it is a game a expensive one - sometimes you win when you should not sometimes you lose when you should not all just part of the game. When you have humans judging you open yourself up to things being very subjective and you have to learn to accept it and move on from there.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 1, 2009)

> and I think the ponies are just plain fun.


Me too!
And you know what I enjoy th emost just now? The look on people's faces when I lead one of the Shetlands out to show them. Around here people just don't have a clue--there are very few that have ever seen an American Shetland, so when you say "...and now we have a few American Shetlands too" all they hear is "Shetland" and immediately picture one of the dumpy, hairy little ponies they knew when they were kids. The only thing more fun than explaining what my ponies look like is showing people what they look like!!

Just tonight someone asked me if my Shetlands are the typical ponies, with short legs, big bellies and lots of hair. I said good heavens no, anything but!! Then I said that they look more like miniature Saddlebreds. Well, I think they had trouble imagining that. Wish I could have showed them Tim--I call him my little Saddlebred!

Now as for type and showing--my Tim is very extreme for a Classic. If I wanted to I could shoe him up & train him "that way" and he would show as a Modern--I'm quite sure he would be competitive as a Modern, or without shoes he'd be an awesome MP pony. When I bring him out he does an animated walk, trots real high, sets his neck straight up, flags his tail. But I don't want a Modern or a MP--I want a Classic, and so I am going to try and show him as a Classic. I'm hoping that I can convince him to flat walk and trot out longer and not quite so high, and lower his head a little bit....no doubt some judges will think he's too extreme to be a Classic, and for sure some competitors will point fingers at him and say he shouldn't win in Classic, but I think that (assuming I can get him to show the way I want him to) sometimes he WILL win in Classic. It all depends on the judge's preference and often on the other entries in the class.



> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT TO BUY WHEN THEY CHANGE WHAT THEY WANT FROM YEAR TO YEAR???


I would say that you should buy what you like. I don't personally think that it does change as often as from year to year, though it may change from show to show, depending on who is judging. Let's face it--some judges prefer Moderns, and will be more forgiving of a pony that is more MP type than Classic being shown as a Classic. A judge that is more keen on the Classics is more likely to penalize a pony that is too extreme to be an ideal Classic. Sometimes you have to pick your judges--there are a few that I won't waste my money to show under, but that's not just in the pony world--same is true of some Morgan judges when we were showing Morgans, and it's true of some local judges that judge the local shows. Likewise, some judges will use a pony that doesn't set up well, while others won't. Like Lisa said, if the judge can see enough of the horse to judge the things he sees as being important, he may use that horse even if it never does set up and pose very well. Others, if the horse fusses around much at all, that's the end of that.


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 1, 2009)

Me three as far as the ponies being fun. They are and have been for a long time. Plus the great people involved make it special for us also. We have only owned pure Shetlands for three years, but I have been partial to the B sized AMHR horses for as long as Cindy has been messing with miniatures. (over 25 years now)





We dearly love our mini's and will never be without them. We have put a lot of time, effort and energy into producing competitive and winning minis for many years and it would be a crime in my mind to abandon them now. We don't intend to let that happen, even though some of our competitors probably wish we would. LOL





When we made the decision to buy a few Shetlands we decided to ask for help even though we thought we knew exactly what we wanted as far as look etc.





What we did and the results have been very good is to team up with a mentor (Belinda Bagby of Cross Country farms) and have her start looking for what we wanted. Classic, 38" or under, excellent conformation with bloodline playing some role in final decisions.





She found our first one 3 years ago, a mare which we bought at the "Event Sale". It had taken her 2 years to find what I wanted. then last year she called and had found a special colt "Majic" for us which we bought at the National show last year. Then she found us a beautiful tri-colored filly this year, which was exactly what we were looking for and will be on the show string at nationals this year. Finally she called a couple of months ago and had a filly she bred that we bought at Congress this year.





The common thread in all the purchases has been knowing exactly what we wanted and then having her look for us as she moved around the country. This knowing what we wanted came from having done our homework and going to shows, farms plus doing research on bloodlines for quite some time.

Notice also she only suggested one of her own horses, which indicates to me that she was being very selective in suggesting horses for us. And the one she did suggest of hers was *Congress National Grand Champion Mare under * this year so it was a good pick.





Bottom line my suggestion is to go slow and look a lot with the help of someone you trust and can depend on.

As far as the look changing, yes breed trends do change. Hopefully for the better, the trim, athletic, elegant moving Shetland of today is a far cry from the Shetlands of yesteryear that were short, big barreled horses that look completely different from the best stock of today. Personally I think that is a move towards a better representation of the breed, but I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.





Good Luck, your search will be fun in any case and I hope you are as pleased as we are when you find YOUR shetland.


----------

